
Hacker angels - icey
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/06/hacker-angels.html
======
thunk
It's fascinating and inspiring and exciting to watch this "hackers all the way
down" ecosystem grow. What'll it be like in five years? In ten?

~~~
joshu
"sorry, we can't invest unless you use OTBS"

~~~
thunk
You should become a Segway gang and wear black hoodies that say "Hacker
Angels" in green Terminus.

------
coffeemug
I know many many extremely intelligent, driven, and practical people that want
to start a startup (or have started one), but lack the mentorship to put them
into the right mindset. Great mentors are really difficult to find, and it's
fantastic that you're offerring your advice to people that would otherwise
have a hard time getting it. (Of course some funding is nice too, though I'd
argue it's less important).

~~~
icey
In my opinion, the internet is the great equalizer. You can ask someone a
question over email, or on a forum like this, or over Twitter and you can
often get thought-out responses.

Not that it could ever replace an investor relationship, but there's no reason
that people can't solicit advice from people who have already achieved
success. Of course, you may not always get a response, but you'd be surprised
by how approachable many people are.

------
jreposa
This is where I hope to be next year. Now back to coding...

